

'Spastic' Transformer: Reasons to research product names before launching - ljf
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1330994/Transformer-Spastic-UK-launch-scrapped-fears-cause-offence.html?ito=feeds-newsxml

======
ljf
Image of 'Spastic' Transformer

[http://www.seibertron.com/images/toys/uploads/1289368510_PCC...](http://www.seibertron.com/images/toys/uploads/1289368510_PCCOverload.jpg)

It seems they have no plans to launch this in the UK or Europe, but still -
not sure why they think it's OK to launch a product this this name in the US -
what does it mean to you?

Also: [http://www.metro.co.uk/weird/847753-transformers-toy-
called-...](http://www.metro.co.uk/weird/847753-transformers-toy-called-
spastic-wont-be-sold-in-uk)

It seems that 'spaz' and 'spastic' are used as /light hearted/ insults in the
US.

In the UK this is a derogatory term referring to someone who has cerebral
palsy, and is extremely offensive. It is ranked as the second most offensive
disability-related term (Source: BBC Ouch!, 2003).

------
ljf
<http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/11/18/transformer/>

The company replied:

 _Thank you for bringing this matter to our attention and for the opportunity
to respond. The TRANSFORMERS brand intended no offense by use of the name
"SPASTIC" for one of its products which has not and will not be available via
traditional retail channels in Europe, including the UK. Thank you once again
for notifying us about your concern. As a marketer of children’s products,
input from parents, families and fans regarding their experiences with our
brands is extremely important to us. Our goal is to have all families who
enjoy our brands feel good about their purchases and experiences._

